# Can you be bumped by lay offs



## epd408 (Oct 14, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone out here knows for sure if once the list is signed and finalized and the process is already going for a dept. (i.e. backgrounds, and what not) if a canidate can be bumped because of new lay offs that occur after the closing date to sign a list for a dept. has come and gone and the list of canidates that signed is certified with HRD. I have gotten diffent answers from people but nothing thats definite.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Call Civil Service and you'll have the right answer then asking everyone's opinions.


----------



## epd408 (Oct 14, 2002)

tried that but since they changed there phone service in the last few days I cant seem to get a live person I was just going to go up there in the next few days.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

HAH! Even if they are having phone troubles, you probably will not have any luck getting anyone on the phone. Even in person, "human" might be debatable.

Just kidding. They are all fine Americans at One Ashburton. Can't blame them for having too much work dumped on them, I guess. :? 

-Mike


----------



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

My guess is YES. The appointing authority sends in a document when they appoint people. On that document, the last step in the process, it would require them to sign off that no one is eligible for re-hire. Whether that be lay-offs or returnees. This form is the form used by HRD to remove you from the list and advised HRD that you've been selected as a canidate.


----------



## Easton (Apr 16, 2003)

If the town already started the process you can only be bumped if your town wants to take layoffs. It comes down to the town not wanting to wait for you to get out of the academy. I don't know of any chief that likes to take layoffs because they never stay. They would like to take new people who will make a career in the town. Brockton is doing backgrounds now because they called for the list before the layoff list started.


----------

